
A Linguist Responds to Cormac McCarthy - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/48/chaos/a-linguist-responds-to-cormac-mccarthy
======
dnetesn
Cormac McCarthy's original article, The Kekulé Problem Where did language come
from? [http://nautil.us/issue/47/consciousness/the-kekul-
problem](http://nautil.us/issue/47/consciousness/the-kekul-problem)

